# Live plants



## BasiliskTV (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey guys,
So sometime in the next couple of months I'm getting a blue tongue skink. I want the tank to look natural so I was looking into live plants. I've read that it's hard to have live plants with blue tongues because they dig them up. But I was thinking, if I get substrate and build it up on one side of the tank, and then bury a pot with soil in it, can't I put a live plant in it then because he won't be able to dig it up? The reason I want to bury the pot is because I just want to hide it to make it look more natural.

If I am able to do this, what plants can I put in there? I want something that will grow to a reasonable size. Also what soil do I use? I don't know anything about growing live plants in a tank so any help is appreciated.
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 17, 2015)

I’d be surprised if a bluetongue was responsible for digging up plants, although they might eat the leaves if they are palatable. 

Growing plants indoors is a skill in itself. If you have no experience at it then using artificial ones might well be a better option. There are some amazingly realistic looking ones these days. Something like a small imitation grass trees (Xanthorrea) or arching grass clumps would look good.

If you are determined to use live plants, then it is best not to plant them directly into the substrate. Having to keep the substrate continually moist for the plants will significantly increase the humidity such that it is unsuitable for many reptiles, such as bluetongues. Keep the plants in pots, like you suggested. Using a plastic sleeve or container that the pot will neatly sit in, sink this into the substrate and the potted plant can then placed into this and removed at will. Round margarine or yoghurt tubs are good and can be trimmed to size if need be. By having two or more of the same plant, you can periodically swap the plants in the vivarium and spell them in a greenhouse to rejuvenate.

Using squat pots rather than the deeper ones will reduce the depth of substrate required to fully hide the pot (and sleeve). All plants need light but how much varies with the variety. You will probably have to provide lighting. The simplest effective lighting to use for growing plants in enclosures is the fluorescent bulbs designed for planted aquariums (readily available at pet shops and lighting stores). Bluetongues are heavy lizards which may, at times, clamber over the top of a plant. So it is best to use plants with resilient leaves and stems that will not easily break. Plants with thin or strap-like arching foliage, like clumping grasses, and grass-like plants such as Lomandra, are often excellent in this respect. 

I suggest that you go to a nursery, locate plants that look suitable, and then ask questions about how they will handle being trodden on by pets, what size they get to, what conditions they need and how easy or difficult they are to look after. You do not want plants that require high humidity. Follow this up with research on the net to verify what you have been told about the plant species and their needs. Plants are living things and you will need to get to know their particular needs in order to meet these and keep them alive.

Be aware that all living plants give off water from their leaves during photosynthesis, some more than others. You will therefore need to ensure the enclosure has effective ventilation to stop humidity from building up.


----------



## BasiliskTV (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow, thanks you so much for your information. That pretty much answered all my questions.

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 17, 2015)

Never tried live plants in an inside enclosure. 

I think if I did it might be nasturtions and maybe dandelions , so I'd be comfortable with the lizards having a nibble (as they a both excellent greens for lizards to eat), probably in a selfwatering pot.

Maybe some native grasses too (to provide natural hides and more natural appearance) .... IMO more bother than it's worth in a small inside enclosure and probably better in an larger outside pit or avery style enclosure.


----------

